# TP700 Comfort



## mgt1111 (4 Januar 2020)

Hallo

Ich habe noch ein Siemens TP700 Comfort Panel das ich nur zu Testzwecken in Gebrauch hatte und würde dieses gerne verkaufen. 

6AV2 124-0GC01-0AX0

Preislich werden wir uns schon einig


----------



## Oakilli (16 Januar 2020)

Hallo,
haben Sie eine Preisvorstellung?


----------



## mgt1111 (17 Januar 2020)

Verkauft 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

